# What's this?



## Foley (Apr 13, 2006)

Any idea what this is for? 
Our German imported Hymer has got a gauge on the panel left of the drivers seat (LHD) with a rocker switch. Written on the gauge is "Panel 300" The rocker switch has three settings "1", "0" and "2".
The only thing I can think of is that this is for the 60 litre LPG tank. When I press "1" it shows empty and "2" shows full.

Any ideas?


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

turbo boost? ejector seat?
perhaps a button for selecting which reversing camera to display?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Switch*

Hi

Maybe worth a call to Deepcar Motorhomes at Sheffield

www.dmiuk.com

Rapide561


----------

